# Fluval Chi Filter Help



## lololomay (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello all, 

I just got a new betta, Sligo, and I have him in my Fluval Chi tank. I owned a betta previously who seemed to be okay with the filter flow, but Sligo seems to be really stressed out by how strong it is. 

I had the filter out of the tank for a while, and he seemed to be doing better, but then I put it back in two days ago, and he is looking discolored and a bit shredded, so I shut it off. 

I read through the "baffling" filter guide, but I don't really understand what to do, because the fluval chi filter cube looks different to me than most other filters. I'm really a novice with this, but I'm trying to do the right things for Sligo, so I would really appreciate any suggestions/help on how to dampen the filter and make it less stressful for him.

View attachment sligo2.pdf


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

I personally think those Chi filters are garbage. They do look nice, but if it were me, I'd yank it and get a nice little azoo palm filter, or the deep blue nano filter.

Course, that means you'd have to get a clip on light for it as well. hmm...

Perhaps getting some cut-to-fit filter media and cutting your own filters to try and restrict the flow that way?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I actually don't mind the filter... The flow isn't very strong either. I have to disagree with Jodah, you spent 80$ on the tank and your not going to go toss the equipment that comes with it... It looks great, I have one, just stay on top of water changes. What about adding floating plants or even attaching a piece of craft mesh
( https://www.google.ca/search?q=craf...sAQ&biw=768&bih=900#biv=i|4;d|UTMLcv-g6ApM6M: ) to the bottom to disrupt the flow?


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

As MattsBettas suggested, craft mesh might work fairly well. Do you have the "Pebble Basket" that came with your Chi? If you pace it over the top of the filter and add the stones, not only does it give it that really cool water fountain effect, but it actually reduces the water flow, and baffles the trickling noise. IDK. Might be worth a try? I did that on mine, and I have a very small betta in it, and he seems to have no problem whatsoever. If you already have the pebble basket on it, then my suggestion would be to try the craft mesh as previously suggested. =)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The stone basket wouldn't help- the same amount of water is being output tend and it flows into the tank at the same rate.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Just sharing what worked for me, is all. =) Slowed mine down a little. I know it sucks up same amount of water, but if you stick good amount of stones in pebble basket, the water flow from fountain going back into tank is hindered...slightly. May not make a huge difference, but might be worth a try. No issues with mine. But, again, had mine for 3 years and the filter motor isn't what it used to be...even with maintenance. To each their own. Was just sharing what worked for me. May not for everyone else. =)


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> The stone basket wouldn't help- the same amount of water is being output tend and it flows into the tank at the same rate.


 I disagree. The stone basket made a huge difference with my betta. The flow is the same but it is not disturbing the water surface nearly as much as without. You can hardly tell the filter is on with the basket in place.


----------



## lololomay (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks all for your helpful comments! My plastic basket was broken, so I didn't have it in the tank/on top of the filter. I've glued the leg back onto it though, and I think it has made a significant difference. Sligo is still looking a bit ragged/stressed, but I'm hoping this will clear up with time.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

The pebble basket was enough for me, but what I did that definitely slowed ddown the flow so that it barely disrupts the surface, is that I added the pebble basket, AND this
It works wonderfully.
This is my own tank (please ignore the badly done decorations, those were temporary :s) 

To fit both the pebble basket and the grass, I cut out the middle 4 grass, and made a small cut at the very back of the grass, so that it was able to fit nicely around the pebble basket and create a very gentle flow.


----------



## lololomay (Dec 7, 2012)

Mar said:


> The pebble basket was enough for me, but what I did that definitely slowed ddown the flow so that it barely disrupts the surface, is that I added the pebble basket, AND this
> It works wonderfully.
> This is my own tank (please ignore the badly done decorations, those were temporary :s)
> 
> To fit both the pebble basket and the grass, I cut out the middle 4 grass, and made a small cut at the very back of the grass, so that it was able to fit nicely around the pebble basket and create a very gentle flow.


I did this with my pebble basket and a clover block I had similar to your grass, and it worked GREAT! Thanks so much for the tip! Sligo and I are so pleased with how much slower and smoother the filter flow is.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome  happy to hear that!! 
Maybe take some pics once everyone's all settled in?


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay, I'm weird but, bear with me here--I bought filter fiber. I take that and put it on top, with the pebbles. It slows down the flow and, you can kinda of make it look like snow. It also takes the guck that comes up through the very think filter media (which, you can't wash out, other than the sponge. The white stuff frays). So, this helps with having to change the white filter piece so often and, it also grabs the little gucky things that get through but don't make it into the filter media. 
I just clob it up on top and, it is like snow--okay, dirty snow but, it sure does help in a lot of ways. The rocks, underneath also work well if you put one on top of the fountain. It slows down the flow that way, as well.


----------

